# CA Bay Area HERF 11/24/07 - 1300



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Well since the last HERF was such a success I've decided to host another. This HERF will be on 11/24/2007 at 1300 at my house. If you will be able to attend then please PM me with your e-mail address and post in this thread and I will include you in the eVite.com invitation.

Please bring some food to share and any booze you would like. I will be providing food and some booze as well. If you have any questions, please let me know. More details will follow as time goes on. Look forward to HERFing with ya guys! :tu:tu

Your BOTL,

Darrell


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Darrell said:


> Well since the last HERF was such a success I've decided to host another. This HERF will be on 11/24/2007 at 1300 at my house. If you will be able to attend then please PM me with your e-mail address and post in this thread and I will include you in the eVite.com invitation.
> 
> Please bring some food to share and any booze you would like. I will be providing food and some booze as well. If you have any questions, please let me know. More details will follow as time goes on. Look forward to HERFing with ya guys! :tu:tu
> 
> ...


keep me posted, if im allowed to hit it up, id be willing to make the drive :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> keep me posted, if im allowed to hit it up, id be willing to make the drive :tu


Nah, we don't want non Californians at our HERF. You guys smell.

:r

C'mon down, bro. We'd love to have you! :tu:tu


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

:chk *I'LL BE THERE:chk*


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Darrell said:


> Nah, we don't want non Californians at our HERF. You guys smell.
> 
> :r
> 
> C'mon down, bro. We'd love to have you! :tu:tu


 lmao:fu, lets see if everyone else feels the same way 
thanks brotha D


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

Send me the evite! Hopefully no one will be needing my services that day :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

butterbeezy said:


> Send me the evite! Hopefully no one will be needing my services that day :tu


I'll need your e-mail address again. :tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds great!! Except for the part where ST might come.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

bobarian said:


> Sounds great!! Except for the part where ST might come.


haha OH!
What you dont need another sampler 
if thats the case, FINE THAN.. FORGET YOU 2! lol:tu
hope to see ya there if all goes well..KEEP ME POSTED!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> haha OH!
> What you dont need another sampler
> if thats the case, FINE THAN.. FORGET YOU 2! lol:tu
> hope to see ya there if all goes well..KEEP ME POSTED!


:blIt will be great to see you there:bl


----------



## mikey burr (Apr 3, 2007)

Hmmmm...im ready for round 2:ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

mikey burr said:


> Hmmmm...im ready for round 2:ss


I figured.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Bump! :chk


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Bump!

PM me your e-mail address if you need the evite. :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Come one, come all! :tu


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Darrell said:


> Come one, come all! :tu


send me the E-Vite please =]


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> send me the E-Vite please =]


Sent. :tu


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

I'll try to make it.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

hoax said:


> I'll try to make it.


Stop acting all busy Justyn. 

Hope to see you there, bro. :tu


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm in... barring any emergencies I'll be lighting up and ashing in Darrell's Port-A-Potty. :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

doctorcue said:


> I'm in... barring any emergencies I'll be lighting up and ashing in Darrell's Port-A-Potty. :tu


:r:r:r:r


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Bumpity bump! :tu


----------



## Smokey Bob (Dec 26, 2006)

Bumpity bump....

All you folks who are going to "try" to be there, should just show up.

Darrell hosts a good herf and if enough folks are coming he just might clean out the garage a bit. 

BTW Darrell. It's a definite for me. I"ll be there!

Keep me informed on the number of attendees so I can bring enough Hot Wings!

Robert


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

So who is bringing the Black & Milds???

 :tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

doctorcue said:


> So who is bringing the Black & Milds???
> 
> :tu


LOL, I had to Google Black & Mild, being such a noob. 
OMFG, they make cigars from pipe tobacco???u


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Smokey Bob said:


> Bumpity bump....
> 
> All you folks who are going to "try" to be there, should just show up.
> 
> ...


Thanks brother Bob, you're a good BOTL. :tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Bump! All you Bay Area herfers and anyone else in the area, come on down. :ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

7 days & counting! I'm trying to build up my 2+ cigar tolerance. I'm going to go big!!! :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

5 Days and counting. Thanks to all who are coming, look forward to HERFing with ya. Sadly, I don't have room for anymore HERFers at Casa Darrell. I look forward to seeing everyone on Saturday.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Woohoo, A full house! 

For those that are coming, if you have any extra smokes you would like to send to the Troops, go ahead and bring them and I will put the package together to send to 68Trishield. :tu


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Darrell said:


> 5 Days and counting. Thanks to all who are coming, look forward to HERFing with ya. Sadly, I don't have room for anymore HERFers at Casa Darrell. I look forward to seeing everyone on Saturday.


Oh fine, just as I was about able to say I could come. 

Ha, actually I couldn't make it but I am back driving so I'm in for the next one for sure. :tu Have a great time guys.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Ratters said:


> Oh fine, just as I was about able to say I could come.
> 
> Ha, actually I couldn't make it but I am back driving so I'm in for the next one for sure. :tu Have a great time guys.


Glad you're on your feet again, man. We look forward to seeing you at our next HERF. :tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

ITS HERFIN TIME BOYS!!!​


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

*woohoo! *​


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

See you guys in a bit.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Here is the only photo from the HERF. From left to right Stephanie (Hoax's wife), Smokey Bob, Bobarian, Mikey_Burr, Matt, Doctorcue, Hoax, and Darrell (with 2 L's). We had a blast, thanks to everyone who came and shared food, sticks, and fun. We played Poker for several hours and here are the results based on chip count:

1) Bobarian
2) Darrell
3) Stephanie

:tu:tu


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Looks like a great turn out! Nice pic! :tu:ss


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow, sorry I missed it guys, looks like a great time. :tu


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks again Darrell!


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for hosting Darrell... I had a good time :tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Had a great time.:tu It was nice to meet some new BOTL's as well.:ss


----------

